# Greetings! :)



## Vache (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey all,

My name is Dustin Crenna, and I'm fairly new to the world of composing. I'm current the Lead Sound Designer / Composer at the video game developer Digital Extremes.

I'm always looking for information on new sample libraries, and tips/tricks on how to work libraries into realistic performances (something I need to work on for sure).

My latest released game title was, "Pariah"..and you can sample some of the music I did for that game at either http://music.download.com/dustincrenna or http://www.dustincrenna.com.

Looking forward to being a member of this forum


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome, Dustin!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Dustin and welcome to VI! I'm sure you'll find a lot of useful information and help here. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. Dustin! Another game guy - I think we're having a run of them here lately (this is a good thing.) Thanks for sharing your stuff - I'll check it out soon.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome Dustin! Nice to have you hear. Pariah looks like a great title 

See you


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Dustin,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

